# MMGF's personal gallery



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 6, 2017)

This is a still photograph captured from a motion picture on my training partner's phone. It's poor quality so it's hard to see. But this photo shows me (right) sparring with my fellow S.E.O. in Florida, mister George W. Adkins (left) at his home backyard in 2017.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 6, 2017)

This is an older photograph taken at the Jun Fan Gung Fu Institute, hence you can see a picture of Sijo Bruce Lee on the wall behind us. The guy on the left is Sifu Ted Wong (now deceased), who was Bruce Lee's last private student. The guy on the right is me (white shirt) and this picture was taken around 2004.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 6, 2017)

Here is another older picture taken at the Jun Fan Gung Fu Institute, and again you can see a picture of Sijo Bruce Lee on the back wall behind us. The black guy on the left is Sifu Jesse Glover (now deceased), who was Bruce Lee's first private student. Sifu Glover was a good friend and teacher. He was also the founder of "Non-Classical Gung Fu," a style which really influenced me as a martial artist. The one dressed in black is me (right), and this picture was taken around 2003.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 6, 2017)

This is a picture from an article on Bruce Lee's connection to Wing Chun Kuen, showing basic movements from Professor Yip Man's family system. The guy on the right is a young Bruce Lee, while the guy on the left is me. These pictures were taken at different places at different time periods, but you can still see the similarities. Here I'm demonstrating the Taun Sau and Wu Sau hand postures from Yee Chi Kim Yeung Ma, which is the Wing Chun high horse stance. Next to that you see the same stance and position demonstrated by Bruce Lee, who was the youngest Wing Chun master to emerge from Yip Man's school in Hong Kong in 1959.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 6, 2017)

This is a photo of the children's Shotokan Karate class taken at the Street Defense Services Institute (SDSI) in Florida, where me and my family members were enrolled for quite some time. The tiny guys in the front there are my little brothers and their friends. To the right of this training hall (not shown) is another hall where Kodokan Judo classes were taking place that day. To the left (not shown) was Bojutsu staff-training. If you look towards the rear left side of this photo, you can see a few kicking and punching apparatuses and also a miniature MMA cage-ring where adult MMA sessions were being held. This picture was taken in 2015.


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2017)

You already posted all this in your intro thread


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 6, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> You already posted all this in your intro thread


My intro thread was locked by the Mods for self-explanatory reasons (mostly due to rants and ravings by other members of this forum, rather than for anything I did personally). Although I did get to post 'some' pictures, I didn't get to post many, nor did I ever get a chance to explain them without being criticized (Not just me, but also my buddy George W. Adkins and my former instructor Shihan Jeff Santella too lol). My threads kept getting locked, and hopefully if you'd just be so kind as to back off Headhunter, maybe this thread will last longer. Then maybe I can share some pretty cool stuff with you guys and talk a little bit more about it. Huh? Isn't that what you want? I know that's what others would like to see. They keep criticizing me for not sharing this information with the MTalk forums. Please don't stop me from giving you what everyone asked for. If you're going to be rude and criticize EVERYTHING we say and do, at least get to know our names and faces. Find out where we come from and what it is we do. Like I said, nobody has anything to hide. Let me prove it, since that's what MTalk wants. I have much more to show you as time progresses. You will see.


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2017)

You know what forget it who cares


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 6, 2017)

This is a picture of one of my brothers in martial art. Brother Sean is a 4th generation Poi expert and fire-dancer. He holds a black-belt in Kenpo Karate and Taekwondo, but his main passion is Polynesian staff-and-chain arts, which have been in his family for many decades. Brother Sean is my senior in Polynesian martial arts and Taekwondo, and he is my junior in Chinese martial arts and Mou Meng Gung Fu, and we both have learned a lot from one another. This picture was taken around 2010, I believe, before he had a beard.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2017)

How much training did you do with Ted Wong and Jesse Glover?


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 7, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> How much training did you do with Ted Wong and Jesse Glover?



I was seriously training in Sijo Lee Jun Fan's fighting arts between the years 2000-2005, if my memory serves correctly. During that time period, I met four of Bruce Lee's original students. How much training did I get from them? Not as much as I would have liked to, but still enough to have had a huge major impact on my training as a martial artist (mind you, I was already a CMA red-sash member of the traditional Yip Man family Wing Chun clan at the time, with additional training in Hung Suen Wing Chun and I was also already a red-belt intermediary in Shotokan Karate all prior to learning the Jun Fan fighting methods). Once I started learning Bruce Lee's martial art, I stopped being a traditionalist and started becoming a non-classical martial artist. I had three 4-hour seminars with Sifu Ted Wong, three 4-hour seminars with Sifu Jesse Glover, two 4-hour seminars with Guru Dan Inosanto, and even one 4-hour seminar with Sifu Daniel Lee (in 2004, if my memory is correct). I also made contact with Sifu Tim Tackett and Sifu Larry Hartsell, but my main instructors in JKD came from 2nd generation masters like Sifu David Gallaher and Sifu Lamar Davis Jr. who I would keep regular contact with for a time period. I also received a lot of training from my sihings and older brothers, Sifu Wayne King Jr., Sifu Jay Koller and Sifu Gary Leverson, which is also how I got exposed to WCK and FMA.

However, today I do not consider myself a WCKist, FMAist or JKDist so much as I consider myself a MMKist.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 7, 2017)

Here is a more recent screenshot. The guy on the right is me. The guy on the left is one of my juniors, Brother Brandon, who has been training with me now for quite some time. Although he is very large, he is also very fast with his hands and has amazing reflexes for someone his size. This photo was taken in 2017.


----------



## marques (May 7, 2017)

@Mou Meng Gung Fu, why don't you create a website / blog to document your training and presenting your style? And then share a link within your networks. You could have it in minutes, for free.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 7, 2017)

marques said:


> @Mou Meng Gung Fu, why don't you create a website / blog to document your training and presenting your style? And then share a link within your networks. You could have it in minutes, for free.



I'm not interested in that sort of thing, to be honest. I could just as easily do that here on MTalk, and I've actually already started to. But if I do that, then I would be marketing. I'm not very good at web design, and I actually have no interest in teaching MMGF to the public.


----------



## marques (May 7, 2017)

Mou Meng Gung Fu said:


> I'm not interested in that sort of thing, to be honest.


So why are you sharing it here? Then it becomes disperse over different threads, goes off topic, locked threads... You could manage your place.


----------



## Tez3 (May 7, 2017)

I know nothing about Chinese martial arts other than I find them very difficult after doing karate for so long and that they hurt my knees more but I do like photos.  I can't tell whether the martial arts are good but I like seeing who's posting.



marques said:


> @Mou Meng Gung Fu, why don't you create a website / blog to document your training and presenting your style? And then share a link within your networks. You could have it in minutes, for free.



That's easy for you to say  I wouldn't have an idea how to do it, oh to be young and computer savvy or just young......


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 7, 2017)

marques said:


> So why are you sharing it here? Then it becomes disperse over different threads, goes off topic, locked threads... You could manage your place.



You do have a good point. I guess if I was better with computers and web design, I would do it. But I thought you had to pay for web pages after your free trial period was over. I could be wrong. I'm actually still having fun just trying to navigate MTalk and learning how to use my phone. I wish I was as nerdy as I look (lol). But alas, I'm not really the sharpest tool in the shed. Unfortunately.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 7, 2017)

Mou Meng Gung Fu said:


> You do have a good point. I guess if I was better with computers and web design, I would do it. But I thought you had to pay for web pages after your free trial period was over. I could be wrong. I'm actually still having fun just trying to navigate MTalk and learning how to use my phone. I wish I was as nerdy as I look (lol). But alas, I'm not really the sharpest tool in the shed. Unfortunately.



You can create a blog, for free, right here on MT, and do this if you like. Then you can create a link to that entry here on MT in the thread section, that is what I do from time to time. You can then have a centralized place for your main posts and you can still be involved in posting on MT

My blog


----------



## Steve (May 7, 2017)

Depending upon how you go about it, you could pay as little as $10 or $15 per year for a domain with a website.


----------



## marques (May 7, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> That's easy for you to say  I wouldn't have an idea how to do it, oh to be young and computer savvy or just young......


I am sure you can. Just google 'free website'. Wix, Weebly, Yola... Or wordpress.com Then follow the steps. May take hours to become nice, rather than minutes, but everyone can.

And if you are happy with a domain like _mymartialart.providersname.com_ and some design limitations, it keeps free. If you want _mymartialart.com_ then you have to pay from as little as £10/year. Of course, the sky is the limit for prices and quality...


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 7, 2017)

((I couldn't even access the blogs for some reason, much less start my own. My phone also doesn't like to post videos for some reason, so rather than giving myself a headache, I figure I'd just keep it going and use the same approach I've been using since it's simple and it works.))




These two pictures are pretty cool. The first picture shows Shihan Jeff Santella (above), a long-time good friend and teacher. Shihan Santella is the founder and headmaster of the Street Defense Services Institute or SDSI for short (second photo). Here you can see one of Shihan's assistants coaching two younger students in a full-contact/cage-like MMA sparring session. Besides offering courses in MMA, the SDSI program also offers traditional martial arts training in Judo, Jujutsu, Karate, Taekwondo and many other styles. Shihan Santella also trains law enforcement officers and U.S. Army personnel, as well as offering classes in street defense. These pictures were taken in the 1990's and 2000's era.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 7, 2017)

This is a picture of my good friend, brother and fellow security officer George Adkins (left center), posing with some of his fellow professional MMA referees inside the cage. Brother George is a black-belt holder in Taekwondo and a veteran MMA sportsman with connections to some of the UFC's top fighters. Despite his many years of MMA experience, however, Brother George is actually quite humble and easy to train with. This picture was taken in the early 2000's era during one of the events.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (May 7, 2017)

Here is a cool picture of my junior Brother Sam, a good friend and training partner of mine. Brother Sam is a self-taught master of Poi arts and fire dancing. Although he has absolutely no prior experience with martial arts, Brother Sam has an amazing gift for natural borne talent and is actually pretty good at self-defense. This picture was taken fairly recently in 2015 (if my memory serves correctly) during a Flow Arts performance on the beach.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 8, 2017)

marques said:


> I am sure you can. Just google 'free website'. Wix, Weebly, Yola... Or wordpress.com Then follow the steps. May take hours to become nice, rather than minutes, but everyone can.
> 
> And if you are happy with a domain like _mymartialart.providersname.com_ and some design limitations, it keeps free. If you want _mymartialart.com_ then you have to pay from as little as £10/year. Of course, the sky is the limit for prices and quality...



Maybe this is just me personally, but I find Wix and Weebly to be pains in the ****. The easiest, free website creator for me is WordPress, hands down.


----------

